# Original Music/Photo Video



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

For those of you who may have noticed I haven't been around here as much lately, I've been taking a bit of a summer heat break from my non-air-conditioned shop.

I've recently been setting up a little home recording studio so I can add original music to my low-blood-pressure photo essays. This is my first effort with it. The volume came out a bit low, so you may need to turn your speakers up a little to hear it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice Charlie but I hoping to see a nice girl in a bikini on the beach…..LOL


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh…...Now I am relaxed !!!!
Very well done Charlie !


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Wonderful stuff Charlie, but I can't help but think your beach scenes would have been enhanced by the inclusion of some boobies. I'm sure there are other members who would like to see some boobies, too.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

As always, great job Charlie on the music and the photography. You are a very talented man.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done Charlie that's pretty amazing for a first time.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

Renners: It's hard to get good boobie shots when the mother hen is watching, if you get my drift.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I hear you Charlie, I hear you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

David: I know you're really into the recording deal. I invested a whopping total of about $150 into Avid Recording Studio and a halfway decent mic, and I'm having the time of my life. I should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Great job, Charlie - I really like your choice of music and the images. Are these still shots combined into a slide show to which you added the background music? Oh, by the way, what beach is that? Looks a lot like Pensacola with the white sand. Very nice job and keep up the good work! I ought to think about doing something like this with my dozens of Maine lighthouse shots!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, just a ways up the beach from Pensacola…. Destin.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Real nice touch Charlie. It was quite realaxing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well ive wondered about your music and now i know, very very nice charlie, that's my kind of music, thanks a bunch for sharing it with us…..grizz


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautifully done! I love the (12 string?) guitar.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great job Charlie.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, all!

Meilie, it's just a 6-string, but I'll definitely take that as a compliment.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaah . . . . zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, I'm driiiiiiiiiifting . . . to the beech . . . lots of bikinis . . . . . no bodies in them . . . WHAT? zzzzzzzzzzz…nice!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Charlie, You are right. You obviously have a well developed muse, so just think of how many melodies and even arrangements that you have had in your head over the years that just slipped away because you didn't have the capability to capture it. The same can be said for anyone that goes through life without capturing the visuals with camera.

I have been to Destin, Florida at least once every year of my life since about 1972. Sometimes a 2-3 times per year. It is a special place even though it has grown greatly over the years. I actually prefer the off-season with mid-September coinciding with what they call shark roundup week being my favorite… mostly the locals, not as hectic and crowded… quaint. The state park beach (Henderson Park, I think) is the best… less crowded and kept immaculately. Great local restaurants… we have a standing rule to NOT go to the national chains for any meal while there. e.g go to Destin and eat at Red Lobster or olive Garden = NOT. Captain Dave's, Louisiana Lagniappe, and a great dump called Gilligans, etc.

As you can see, your little flick is so effective that it nearly took me there. Again… Great job, Charlie. Thanks for that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

great video pics,and music , really enjoyed it


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

We just went to Destin, love it there. Great pics and music!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You really did a nice job on this, Charlie. The photographs are beautiful.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Chuck, that was some really nice playin!

reminded me of Steve Morse's 'Coast to Coast':
http://www.amazon.com/Coast-To/dp/B000VZUM0C/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_6

you'd like it… worth checking out.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

volume is definitely low on the recording though… was this the setting in the output? or are you having low input signals?

nice capture of the strings. do you have it plugged in directly into m-audio? or do are playing it acoustically, and capturing the audio via mic that is plugged into m-audio?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sharon, that guitar track was recorded on a mic plugged into m-audio. Over the weekend I added a Fishman rare-earth sound hole pickup to my guitar, so I'll be doing some experimenting with the that.

The volume issue, I need to do a little research on. I think it may just be that my master level needs to be a little higher when I'm exporting the mix to .wav format.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I had my recordong studio built, including the digital 8 track, monitor speakers, laptop, multiple instruments, amps, pedals, mics, then a friend challenged me to build a guitar. Oh well. At least every so often I go down to dust things off, and players come over to try out my guitars and can pick out their favorite amp… More people have more playing time in there in the last year than I have in the last three. Maybe when I retire I'll have moe time…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Paul, I definitely have more hobbies than time to do them justice.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

would be interested to hear your take on the difference between recording via a mix vs. via the pickup direct.

what do you use for monitor speakers?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sharon, I'll PM you when I get a chance to do some recording with the pickup. My hunch is that the mic recording is going to have the more natural sound, while the pickup has the advantage of eliminating ambient noise.

Right now I have no monitoring system set up… just working with fairly crummy headphones (which I will be upgrading soon, I hope!).


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Great work, Charlie. You're a talented songwriter and the video turned out nicely. By the way, this is an outstanding use of the non-shop talk space.


----------

